# SSBB Mafia (CLOSED. PLEASE READ YOUR PM'S)



## Ether's Bane (Feb 26, 2010)

In the Brawl universe, Tabuu had been defeated, but a new group of villains rose up... from among themselves! Could they stop the SSBB Mafia?

Characters:

*The Mafia*

Ganondorf - Leader of the Mafia, he gets the final say for each kill.

Wolf - Ganondorf's right-hand man (or should I say, wolf), he is also a mafia member, but can only have the right of decision for each kill if Ganondorf is dead.

R.O.B. - A mysterious one. None of the Mafia knows who he is, and he doesn't know who they are, thus they cannot communicate. If the mafia manage to kill all the innocents, he also wins. If, however, he is pressed, he's can bomb someone else if he is executed during the day stage. Just before his execution, he may elect to toss a bomb, killing himself but also taking out the member of his choice. If Snake uses his Codec Conversation on him, he won't get any data on his alignment, thus he will be seen by Snake as innocent.

*The Innocents*

Snake - By using his Codec Conversations, he can determine whether someone is Mafia or not. However, because headquarters close at 11:30 pm, he may only use this once per night.

Peach - By using her Final Smash, she can use her peaches to cure someone from what would be fatal wounds. If that member would be killed by any means that night, they will not die. However, if Peach and King Dedede both choose to target the same person, their fruits with powers will cause a chemical reaction and will, instead, kill that person.

King Dedede - Having turned from evil, he can cure fatal wounds by supplying anyone with fruit from Green Greens. If that member would be killed by any means that night, they will not die. However, if Peach and King Dedede both choose to target the same person, their fruits with powers will cause a chemical reaction and will, instead, kill that person.

Marth - He is close friends with Ike. If Ike is killed and Marth is still alive, he will take revenge and kill someone of his choice. Marth knows who Ike is, but they cannot communicate.

Ike - He is close friends with Marth. If Marth is killed and Ike is still alive, he will take revenge and kill someone of his choice. Ike knows who Marth is, but they cannot communicate.

Samus - The renowned bounty hunter, she can use a power boost once per night, so that if she is killed by vote on the following day, her attacks will be sufficiently powerful to take down someone else with her.

Sheik - As one of the few female characters, she may choose to infatuate someone. From there on, she can communicate with that person. However, if one of them dies, so does the other one.

Other Brawlers - Nothing noteworthy about them, except that they are innocents.

*Variable Alignment*

Meta Knight - A dark and brooding character from the Kirby universe, Meta Knight is torn in two inside over which side to join. If he joins the mafia, he is informed of who the mafia members are and vice-versa, but not until the end of the first night. If Meta Knight is killed, he will be shown as innocent, regardless of his alignment.

Mr. Game and Watch - Like Meta Knight, he has a choice between the innocents and the mafia. He must choose just one attack to stick with throughout the game. If he joins the mafia, he is informed of who the mafia members are and vice-versa, but not until the end of the first night. If Mr. Game and Watch is killed, he will be shown as innocent, regardless of his alignment.

Greenhouse - If Mr. Game and Watch selects this attack, one night during the course of the game he may elect to use Greenhouse. This attack will randomize all night actions. The next day, they will be told that their actions have been randomized, but they will not be told who they hit. Night actions without a specific target will go through as normal.

Vermin - If Mr. Game and Watch selects this attack, every night, he chooses a player to be hit by his hammer, which will stun them. That plerson's night action, if any, will be rendered null and void. If Mr. Game and Watch chooses nobody, he will not perform a night action.

Fire Attack - If Mr. Game and Watch selects this attack, once during the game, he may choose to end the night early whenever he wants during the Midnight stage by lighting up the sky with his match. Any night actions that are to be conducted after this (as per Negrek's rules) will be skipped, and the day starts early

Chef - If Mr. Game and Watch selects this attack, every night he may choose someone to feed the meat to, however, for this, it will be filled with sleeping gas. That player will then sleep through the next day and be unable to participate in discussion and voting. If a player is sleeping through the day, it will be mentioned. If Mr. Game and Watch chooses nobody, he will not perform a night action.

Octopus - If Mr. Game and Watch selects this attack, he turns into an octopus. Four of his tentacles are unaffected by lethal attacks, therefore, they have a 50% chance of hitting him in this form.

*The Alien*

Bowser - As the Koopa King, he is powerful enough to withstand an attempt to kill him. However, once he is targeted by the mafia, he will mutate into Giga Bowser. If the mafia targets him as Giga Bowser, he will be killed. But, if he is voted off as Giga Bowser, he will kill everyone else and win. He will be identified as mafia if he is killed as Giga Bowser, and Snake will identify him as mafia.

Participants:

1. Xaldin
2. Butch
3. L'il Dwagie
4. Full Metal Cookies
5. Cyndaquil
6. Flora and Ashes
7. Grass King
8. Psymon
9. Character of the Day
10. Sage Noctowl
11. Blazie
12. Mariodjw
13. Bobino
14. moon-panther
15. Zora of Termina

Action order:

http://www.tcodforums.eeveeshq.com/showpost.php?p=342909&postcount=2

Note: There is no Lover role in the above game. Replace "Grass King chooses.... distract" with "On the first night, Sheik chooses........ attract".


----------



## Ven (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

I'm sooooooo in.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

HEY WHY DOESN'T LUIGI GET A POWER, HMM?!?

I'm in too, you Luigi-hater.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

...Well I may prefer Melee, but mafia is mafia, and smash is smash. :V I'm in. (Though I'm making it my mission to whack whoever's Metaknight) ((inb4 I get Metaknight))


----------



## Coloursfall (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

WHERE'S LUCARIO

i'm in either way.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

Hmm... I will play if I have time. You can put me in as replaceable, as I normally cannot remember enough to be active. But if I am active when it is starting, I will definately play.


----------



## Flora (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

I wanna play, I wanna play!


----------



## Grass King (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

I'd like to join in.


----------



## Dave Strider (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

I'll have a go.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

Yay, Mafia! I'll join!

...and inevitably die on the first day


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

Imma join, too, please?


----------



## Blazie (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

In in in in! =) Do Mr. Game and Watch's powers apply to Meta Knight as well, or no?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia*

No, they don't. Meta Knight has no alternate forms.


----------



## Mariodjw (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (5 SPOTS REMAINING)*

I'm in.


----------



## Bobino (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (5 SPOTS REMAINING)*

I want to play!


----------



## Sylph (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (3 SPOTS REMAINING)*

I want to join!

I've been itching to play Mafia for a while...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (2 SPOTS REMAINING)*

In, pal.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (1 SPOT REMAINING)*

Just one spot left! Hurry!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: SSBB Mafia (1 SPOT REMAINING)*

You know what? Let's start this! You will all receive your PM's on who you are.


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 3, 2010)

Is the game going now?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 4, 2010)

Once one more person sends in his/her night action, we can start.


----------

